# [SOLVED] Blue screen when OC (Dump files added)



## hollowcow (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,
Here are my system details:
3770K
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Corsair vengeance 4X4GB 1600
Gigabyte 670GTX 
Seasonic 660X
Scythe mugen 3

I tried to OC the cpu to turbo boost 4.4 (for each core)
Set my ram to default.
I got a blue screen in the first second when I try to stress test with Aida64
Also When I right click on the desktop and choose "next desktop backround".

I tried to set the cpu vcore to auto, DVID +0.03 0.06 0.08, Manual 1.34
Tried setting max turbo power to 220Watt, vcore loadline calibration to med
Nothing helped.

Only when I revert to the original Bios setting there wasn't a blue screen.

This is my first time trying to OC my cpu on this build, Already OC my GPU quite nicely.


Im adding the Dump Files, Please Help me analyze the problem.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue screen when OC (Dump files added)*

What do you hope to gain OC'ing a 3.5GHz CPU?

Remove two of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.


----------



## hollowcow (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Blue screen when OC (Dump files added)*

Well I hope I can get a bit more performance in editing heavy hd content and I just wonder how stable my system is.
I tried to remove the ram but it didn't help.
Have you read the dump files?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Blue screen when OC (Dump files added)*

first you dont overclock to turbo boost you set overclocking to manual and increase the multiplier.

Second you need to set your ram timings manually, this is just normally a case of entering the same timmings in. You also need to set the ram voltage manually to whatever it is for example 1.5. Although sometimes you may need need higher.

Third you may need more than 1.34 vcore, you may need less. If your using the offset you may need a minus not a plus

Fourth read my guide on how to overclock an i2500k it is basically the same steps for an ivy bridge although you wont get as good OC with the ivy over the sandy.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Blue screen when OC (Dump files added)*

Dump files are primarily useful with software issues. With a problem such as this all you could expect from an analysis (which is not a trivial thing) is that there is likely some kind of hardware issue. And that is already known


----------

